# Liddell wallpaper



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm not all that great at making graphics, but I tried a Liddell wall.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Not bad. It's simple but it looks good.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I thought it was too simple at first, but I really like it.


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

MJB23 said:


> Not bad. It's simple but it looks good.





D.P. said:


> I thought it was too simple at first, but I really like it.


Thanks guys. Got to start small and work my way up.


----------

